# سؤال عن الشرينك المطبوع للبرطمانات ؟؟



## Ahmed rizq (12 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اسأل عن الشرينك المطبوع لتغليف غطاء البرطمان  

كالموضح بالصورة



كيفية الحصول عليه ؟؟
مع العلم ان البرطمانات مختلفة الاحجام​


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (12 ديسمبر 2013)

الشرينك موجود فى مطابع الغرباوى فى العبور كن طبعا لازم تبقى كميات ممكن حضرتك تسال فى بين الحارات اول ش كلوت بك رمسيس هتلاقى كميات صغيرة من الشرينك ممكن تنفع


----------



## Ahmed rizq (12 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا يا استاذ عبد القادر
بإذن الله هسأل ف الاماكن ديه وأقولكم وصلت لايه​


----------



## دعاء الكراون (12 ديسمبر 2013)

سئلت كتير عن الشرنك في بين الحارات وقالولي لازم اخد كميات كبيره حوالي طن وفي ناس تاني قالتي ممكن نعملك كميه اقل بس السعر هيكون عالي عليكي ياريت لو حضرتك وصلت لشيء تقولي وانا كمان لو وصلت لشيء هقول لحضرتك


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (12 ديسمبر 2013)

هى المشكلة فى الكميات علشان الطباعة المخصوصه لكن يوجد لديهم شرنك مطبوع مجرد اشكال والوان مثلا عسل النحل عليه نحله وخلية سداسية وهكذا ده ممكن يوجد منه اى كميات وتبقى الطباعة المخصوصه على التيكيت الجانبى


----------



## mido_lordship (13 ديسمبر 2013)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> هى المشكلة فى الكميات علشان الطباعة المخصوصه لكن يوجد لديهم شرنك مطبوع مجرد اشكال والوان مثلا عسل النحل عليه نحله وخلية سداسية وهكذا ده ممكن يوجد منه اى كميات وتبقى الطباعة المخصوصه على التيكيت الجانبى


كل شغل الطباعة كده 
العميل : محتاج شرنك , تكت , الخ ..... مطبوع :34:
البائع : كميتك اد ايه ياباشا عشان التكلفة :83:
العميل : :8:


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (14 ديسمبر 2013)

واحد بيعلن عن بيع مطبعة ايبدك مستعملة ب 9 الاف جنيه يعنى سعر طباعة شوية تكيت من غير ما نزعل فيه حد ممكن يضيع شوية من وقته الضايع فعلا فى مصر يتعلم طباعة الاوفست ويطبع للناس هنا حتى فى الملتقى لو كنا فى اى بلد تانى كنا هنلاقى الف واحد يعمل كده بدل الشكوى وعلى فكرة الشكاوى دى من زمان مش على ايامكم بس يعنى احنا كمان معملناش كده هههههههههههههه


----------



## mido_lordship (14 ديسمبر 2013)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> واحد بيعلن عن بيع مطبعة ايبدك مستعملة ب 9 الاف جنيه يعنى سعر طباعة شوية تكيت من غير ما نزعل فيه حد ممكن يضيع شوية من وقته الضايع فعلا فى مصر يتعلم طباعة الاوفست ويطبع للناس هنا حتى فى الملتقى لو كنا فى اى بلد تانى كنا هنلاقى الف واحد يعمل كده بدل الشكوى وعلى فكرة الشكاوى دى من زمان مش على ايامكم بس يعنى احنا كمان معملناش كده هههههههههههههه


مفيش تحويل او مشاركة للموضوع لاحد الاقسام الهندسية ف المنتدي يكونوا مختصين للموضوع ده ويتم فعلا تنسيق للاعضاء زي ماحضرتك بتقترح
يعني مثلا تلاقي واحد زي حالاتي ف المنتدي الكميائي بيدور علي تصميم مكنة طب ليه مايبقاش فيه مشاركة من اعضاء قسم الميكانيكا او الكهربا وهكذا


----------

